# منسوبةً إلى شخص آخر



## nn.om

مرحبا، 

أريد أن أقول بالانكليزية: أنا متأكدة أني سمعتها من قبل منسوبةً إلى شخص آخر. 

الضمير في "سمعتها" يخص مقولةً تُقالُ وليس فتاةً تَقولُ؛ تنويهاً  

أرجو إفادتي بالترجمة، وجزيتم خيراً كثيراً.


----------



## ayed

nn.om said:


> مرحبا،
> 
> أريد أن أقول بالانكليزية: أنا متأكدة أني سمعتها من قبل منسوبةً إلى شخص آخر.
> 
> الضمير في "سمعتها" يخص مقولةً تُقالُ وليس فتاةً تَقولُ؛ تنويهاً
> 
> أرجو إفادتي بالترجمة، وجزيتم خيراً كثيراً.


I am sure that I have heard it before attributed to a person ​انتظر ريثما يأتي أحد متحدثي اللغة الانجليزية ليجيز ترجمتي


----------



## Xence

:إضافة إلى محاولة الأخ اياد علما أنني لست متمكنا بالإنجليزية
I am sure that I heard it before as attributed to another person ​


----------



## nn.om

And I would like you to have a look at my attempt: I'm sure I've heard it earlier attributed to another one. What do you think?


----------



## elroy

In this context, I would prefer "in reference to" to "attributed to."

_I'm [I am] sure (that) I've [I have] heard it before in reference to another person._

Notice the other differences between my version and yours: "another person" not "a person" (Ayed) or "another one" (nn.om); "have heard it" not "heard it" (Xence); no "as" (Xence); and "before" not "earlier" (nn.om).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Xence

Thanks elroy for your explanation.
Could we say: "I've heard it before as being attributed to another person"?
Does it make sense in this context?


----------



## elroy

As I said, I wouldn't use "attributed to" here, and I would not say "as being."


----------



## cherine

Elroy,
Why not "attributed"?  I understand "in reference to" as: concerning or about someone, while "attributed" means "said by that other person". No?


----------



## ayed

cherine said:


> Elroy,
> Why not "attributed"?  I understand "in reference to" as: concerning or about someone, while "attributed" means "said by that other person". No?


Cherine , browse the following link:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=882804


----------



## nn.om

elroy said:


> In this context, I would prefer "in reference to" to "attributed to."
> 
> _I'm [I am] sure (that) I've [I have] heard it before in reference to another person._
> 
> Notice the other differences between my version and yours: "another person" not "a person" (Ayed) or "another one" (nn.om); "have heard it" not "heard it" (Xence); no "as" (Xence); and "before" not "earlier" (nn.om).
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
To be honest, I asked that question to know whether "attributed to'' is correct there or not; sorry and thanks a lot


----------



## nn.om

آسفة، فلحظة إن تكرمتم بها علي: 



ayed said:


> Cherine , browse the following link:


 

اطلعتُ على ما جاء في هذا الموضوع الذي أنزله الأخ صاحب الاقتباس وحسب ما اسطعتُ له فهماً أظن أنكم أسأتم ما أقصده تحديداً في تلك الجملة، ومن الأفضل أن أبدأ توضيحي بقصتها أولاً: 
سمعتُ من معلمي البريطاني المحترَم مَقـُـولـَة ً قبل أسابيع وقد نَسَبَـهَـا لشخص ٍ معيَّن، وحسب علمي لم تـُنْـطـَق هذه المقولة على لسان ذلك الشخص، فذهبت في جداله، وأذكر أني قلتُ له "أنا متأكدة أني سمعتها من قبل منسوبةً إلى شخص آخر،" ما ترجمته في حديثي الانجليزي إلى:

I'm sure I've heard it earlier attributed to another one

فإني أنسبُ المقولة إلى ذلك الشخص الآخر الذي أعتقد أنه قائلها، ولست أنسبها عنه. 
وعلى هذا، أظن أننا يجب أن نستخدم 
attributed to
بدلاً من
in reference to 
أليس هذا صحيحاً؟
نوّروا بصيرتي جزيتم خيراً كثيراً. 

أظن أن الموضوع مال إلى أن يكون لازماً تحويله إلى المنتدى 
English Only 
سامحوني.

ثم إنه على كل حال استطعتم أن تستخلصوا خطأين آخرين: 

(another one) and (earlier) 

يا إلهي! هذا محرج! 
ولكن أشكركم كثيراً على كل حال


----------



## elroy

It seems that I misunderstood what you meant - my apologies. Given your explanation, I would agree that "attributed to" is correct.


----------



## serage005

bonjour a tout le monde
I am sure that I heard it before as refering to another person


----------



## elroy

serage005 said:


> I am sure that I heard it before as refering to another person


 I'm sorry, but that would not work.


----------



## nn.om

Sorry, you don't have to apologize; it was my failt that I didn't explain well what I'm talking about. 

I am sure that I have heard it before attributed to George Bush, for example. Is it correct?


----------



## elroy

nn.om said:


> I am sure that I have heard it before attributed to George Bush, for example.


 In this particular context, I would take out "before."


----------



## tolerantone

I am sure that I already have heard of it; it was ascribed to another person .


----------

